# Dodgy Training



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

A new term and Dodgy Dogs is back. We have several displays already booked eek: two years ago we did one.... last year two and this year we have three already booked!!) so are beginning to think what we can do to be different. Our mission is that training should be fun and accessible to everyone - in the case of some of the dogs who come, they had been excluded from other clubs because of their issues - or their owners had given up because they did not receive appropriate help and they were made to feel unwelcome.
We also believe that you do no need special equipment - but can have fun training with things found around your home.
Or first year we based our display around fun with boxes.
Last year we had various household items that the dogs went in, on or round on command and we finished with recalling the dogs through tunnels of our legs...
This year one of our members came with an off cut of carpet she had found in a skip outside her house 
So we are thinking group sendaways... This was a try last night with 6 of the dogs who were there (the dogs have leads on because we were trying out this particular close work for the first time and all of the terriers have their moments  
All the dogs are used to sending away to a small square of carpet individually as we do this frequently and they took to this really well. We started from close to this week as a group activity and then did it in pairs the length of the hall. 
When they were all on the mat we brought Dill in, who is the most reactive dog in our group and just set him up in a sit stay close to them. The photo is not too sharp - but I noticed when reviewing afterwards that Dot is actually leaning away from Dill, she is worried by his outbursts. Note to self, next time we train we'll think more carefully about where we put the dogs... The BT and Dill are not good together - hence her owner moved closer when Dill was there, but actually Maisie ignored him perfectly.
Anyone have any ideas for other fun stuff that might be good in a display?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely useless with ideas Marzi but I just had to say that I absolutely love those photos.. Love them.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Sorry,no ideas either but what a lovely, gorgeous group of dogs!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I need more info. Is the idea more to amuse and entertain, or to show off your training prowess and your dogs compliance? Do you start with an intro about how dodgy these dogs are or is all that a secret? Finally, is torture frowned upon or must they appear to be having fun?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I need more info. Is the idea more to amuse and entertain, or to show off your training prowess and your dogs compliance? Do you start with an intro about how dodgy these dogs are or is all that a secret? Finally, is torture frowned upon or must they appear to be having fun?



If you don't amuse a little then the crowd might wander off 
We do inform and clearly state our aims and our firmly held belief that all dogs should be trained and benefit from the fun that they can have with their owners while being trained and that absolutely no dog is so awful that it cannot be included in the fun of training. The last two years my elder son has compared for us while we are doing our thing - so imagine Jeremy Clarkson type sarcasm describing the events and exploiting characteristics of the owners (particularly his mother ) and the total joy when a dog does not quite do what was hoped for 
The dogs do genuinely enjoy it - they anticipate huge payment in treats for their efforts and we definitely do not get stressed over it. As already implied mistakes are often the best part!
Torture might be frowned on if dogs are targeted, but the owners are fine with pain and humiliation!

This thread has a bit about Dodgy ideology and picks from a very small display showing Dill working away from the others, but taking part:
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=89937&highlight=jacket


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I need to think on this more. Do any of the dodgy dogs have special skills, obsessions or tricks?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would love to see one of your displays - they sound like enormous fun. Years ago i was in our club demo team but they focused on very obedience type stuff. 

How about a Mexican wave type effect where you all stand with dogs stood in front then ask each dog for a down in turn then when you reach the end of the line go back the other way with a roll over or play dead?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> I would love to see one of your displays - they sound like enormous fun. Years ago i was in our club demo team but they focused on very obedience type stuff.
> 
> How about a Mexican wave type effect where you all stand with dogs stood in front then ask each dog for a down in turn then when you reach the end of the line go back the other way with a roll over or play dead?


 LOL.
We very quicly worked out that very obedience stuff was a bit above us 
Plus we really do want to focus on the fun you can have training the dogs.

I quite like the Mexican Wave - but we have two greyhound/whippety types that do not lay down quickly (or at all if they can avoid it!) one of them we make a big thing of and she has a special cushion that has to be brought in to the ring before she will lay down - on it 
One year we had owners dropping items and sending the dogs back to find and retrieve them (Keys, gloves, mobile phone, dog toy for example - which we felt was very impressive - but truthfully it was not much fun to watch - aprt from perhaps some of the owners who enjoyed the pantomime of dropping their item and then realizing that they had lost something further round the ring - but the dogs were far too on the ball because we had treained it and it was really hard to trick them  
We are considering retrieving items out of a bag for life - some dogs retrieving a dumbell - others a teddy bear or ball and then a finale of Dot with smelly socks and Jack with some big Y fronts


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm.... I've been racking my brains all day but I too can't think of anything very entertaining. Miss Lilly recently found a pair of Anne Summers style knickers on a central London shopping street which she very proudly insisted on carrying around for 30 minutes. Treats were offered in large quantity but there was no way she was going to drop her shiny, silky, frilly and utterly ridiculous panties so I let her prance as only a poodle impersonator can - much to the amusement of numerous passers-by and my own red-faced embarrassment. My only suggestion therefore would be to swap the y-fronts for something a bit more risqué. 

I wish we had a dodgy dogs training group here.


----------

